# iPhone 6 won't stay connected to iTunes or iPhoto



## paulsbrawner (Oct 25, 2015)

I have an iPhone 6+ and am trying to synch with my iMac, but suddenly it keeps dropping from iTunes and iPhoto. As best I can recall it was working fine until last night. When initially plugged in it shows up in both iTunes and iPhoto, but as soon as I try to synch to iTunes or import photos from iPhoto it gets dropped from the list of available devices. I have an iPad 2 and it works just fine.

I switched cables and tried rebooting both the Mac and iPhone but nothing works.

The iPhone is running iOS version 9.2.1, the iMac is running El Capitan 10.11.3, the iTunes is on 12.3.2.35 and iPhoto is on version 1.3 (350.23.0).

I updated some apps on the 22nd and that could be part of it I suppose, but I don't know how to determine that.

In looking at related posts I'm not seeing anything that matches my situation.

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------

